# Netzwerk zuhause.



## LiquidCenTi (8. April 2013)

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wir haben ein Haus mit 3 stockwerken und meine schwester und ich die das internet am meisten nutzen ganz oben. Wir haben einen standart 6k telekom vertrag der nächste woche auf 16k erweitert wird  aber weil wir oben kaum wlan haben nutzen wir devolo adapter.
Nun sind die dinger aber leider nicht besonders zuverlässig. Verbindungsabrüche und laggs bringen mich als online spieler in den wahnsinn. Oft ist es so das wenn ich internet habe meine schwester nicht oder andersrum. Dies sorgt oft für streit. Bei einem freund von mir der auch devolo hat ist es genauso. Was kann ich tun damit ich oben auch sicheres und schnelles internet habe? Wie machen andere leute in reihenhäusern das? Ich kann ja schlecht ein lankabel durch das ganze haus legen.
Bitte um hilfe


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. April 2013)

Du könntest es mit Ethernet over Powerline machen. Dann aber nicht vergessen mit nem Passwort oder so zu versehen,  sonst hat der Nachbar auch Internet


----------



## LiquidCenTi (8. April 2013)

Hast du vlt nen link für mich? Weiß nicht genau was ich mir darunter vorstellen soll :/


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2013)

> Ich kann ja schlecht ein lankabel durch das ganze haus legen.


 
Doch, kannst du.

Du musst nur wollen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (8. April 2013)

Momentan nicht, weil ich vom Handy on bin. Vllt mach ichs ja noch 
Du steckts so nen Adapter in die Steckdose. Da kommt dann noch ein Lankabel rein. Jetzt kannst du an jeder Steckdose dein Internet "abgreifen". Ich hoffe ich das verständlich erklärt


----------



## LiquidCenTi (8. April 2013)

Ja sowas hab ich ja grade nur von devolo halt. Stecker unten am router und oben bei mir. Funkionieren tut es weder bei mir noch meinem kumpel zuverlässig :/


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. April 2013)

Vllt noch ne andere Marke?
Alternativ halt nen WLAN-Repeater nehmen, auch wenn das fürs zocken nich so toll ist


----------



## joasas (10. April 2013)

Ein Kabel ist die beste Lösung.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (13. April 2013)

Hi, 

Hätte nochmal ne frage. Momentan habe ich ab und zu sehr niedrige downloadraten und hohen ping. An den devolo teilen liegt das nicht , ist auch so bei speedtest fürs iphone. Ich habe bei der telekom angerufen und die haben die leitungen geprüft. Alles in ordnung meinten sie. Woran kann den sowas liegen? Am router? Der ist nämlich schon bestimmt 7 jahre alt.


----------



## Scroll (13. April 2013)

Mit dem problem mitm dlan. Meine schwiegereltern haben auch mit den ach so perfekten devolo teilen staendig probleme, hab dann von mir mal das netgear set mitgebracht und eingesteckt und siehe da, keine probleme mehr (wir wollten nur sehen woran die abbrueche lagen). Nur neu kaufen wollen sie auch nicht und leben lieber mit den teilen...


----------



## joasas (13. April 2013)

Probier es mit einem Kabel aus. Das ist unter anderem auch die Anforderung der Telekom, zudem solltest du den Anschluss noch mit einem zweiten Router prüfen. Denn lag der Fehler nicht bei der Telekom sondern an deinem Router bzw. der Anbindung des Computers an den Router kann die Telekom dir eine Rechnung stellen wenn du eine Störungsmeldung abgibst (bekommst du da jedoch gesagt).


----------



## LiquidCenTi (13. April 2013)

Hi, danke für eure antworten. Also an den devolo teilen liegt es nicht. Ich werde mir einen neuen router kaufen und schauen ob es dann funktioniert. Kann es evtl. Sein, dass der Nachbar irgendetwas hat was den empfang stört? Unwarscheinlich oder? Ich benutze ja dlan.
Heute war es wieder so das die geschwindigkeit bei 80 mbs lag von den versprochenen 16k. Nach einer std. Hatte ich 5k.


----------



## Plumbumm (13. April 2013)

naja kein internet unternehmen verspricht dir 16k sondern immer nur lediglich bis zu 16k... "bis zu" kann so ziehmlich alles heißen...


MfG.

Pb


----------



## LiquidCenTi (13. April 2013)

Aber nicht 5k und manchmal 80 oder garnicht. Das kann nicht stimmen. Wenns 15k wären dann ok. Aber da muss irgendeine störung vorliegen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Aber nicht 5k und manchmal 80 oder garnicht. Das kann nicht stimmen. Wenns 15k wären dann ok. Aber da muss irgendeine störung vorliegen.


 Was denn nu? Wenn du eine 16k-leitung hast, dann können keine 80 durch kommen.
Solltest du probleme mit dem dsl haben, dann poste mal deinen anbieter und was für einen router/modem du hast.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (13. April 2013)

Habe telekom den speedport 701v

Und 80 meinte ich auch so ohne k.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Habe telekom den speedport 701v


Also bei der tkom...Dein router ist ja nicht der beste!
Im routermenü sollte dir unter details irgendwo auch der dsl-sync und ggf. noch ein paar daten angezeigt werden. Wäre schön, wenn du einen screenshot davon posten könnstest. Außerdem gibt es da auch noch ein router-log (dsl-einträge filtern lassen) was ebenfalls interessant wäre. (zwecks resync`s)



> Und 80 meinte ich auch so ohne k.


 Das wäre ein zu heftiger einbruch... Vieleicht gefühlt.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (13. April 2013)

Ok werd ich heute abend machen wenn ich wieder am pc bin.


----------



## joasas (13. April 2013)

Und teste es bitte über ein Kabel. Mit den Werten über Dlan/Wlan kann hier niemand etwas anfangen. Bei der Fehlersuche ist die Minimierung der Fehlerquelle ausschlaggebend wenn man nicht viel Hardware zum Testen da hat.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (13. April 2013)

Hier mal kurz ein speedtest.net bild von mir. Ob dlan oder lan ändert eigentlich nichts. habe den pc vorgestern im wohnzimmer am router aufgebaut und es war fast die gleiche downloadrate wie in meinem zimmer mit dlan.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Hier mal kurz ein speedtest.net bild von mir.


 Das sagt leider nix aus, außer das bei dir so um die 5 mbit ankommen. Versuch doch mal den sync aus dem router zu bekommen.
Die ip des routers könnte die 192.168.1.1 oder 192.168.2.1 sein. (in der adressleiste des browsers eingeben) Alternativ kannst du es auch mit speedport.ip versuchen oder du schaust unter systemsteuerung-> netzwerk und freigabecenter-> lan verbindung (bei mir steht da "local area connection")-> details. Dort steht dann hinter "standardgateway" die ip deines routers.
Wenn du das hast, loggst du dich ein. Das standardpasswort ist entweder 0000 oder es steht auf der rückseite des routers. (da ist ein schild angebracht) Im menü mußt du dann mal bei "details" schauen. Dort sollten auch die dsl-informationen und das log sein.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (14. April 2013)

Also hier sind die Systemmeldungen:
Es werden alle Systemereignisse des Routers gezeigt.

```
13.04.13 23:50:28 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: iPhone5,  IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.120, Mac-Adresse: BC:3B:AF:0C:0D:40,  Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 23:49:11 WLAN-Station abgemeldet. Rechnername: iPhone5, Mac-Adresse: BC:3B:AF:0C:0D:40.
 13.04.13 23:49:03 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: Bellas-IPod,  IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.112, Mac-Adresse: 00:C6:10:5A:E1:A3,  Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 23:33:09 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: iPhone5,  IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.120, Mac-Adresse: BC:3B:AF:0C:0D:40,  Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 23:32:11 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: Bellas-IPod,  IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.112, Mac-Adresse: 00:C6:10:5A:E1:A3,  Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 23:20:49 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: Bellas-IPod,  IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.112, Mac-Adresse: 00:C6:10:5A:E1:A3,  Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 23:19:25 WLAN-Station abgemeldet. Rechnername: Bellas-IPod, Mac-Adresse: 00:C6:10:5A:E1:A3.
 13.04.13 23:02:25 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: Bellas-IPod,  IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.112, Mac-Adresse: 00:C6:10:5A:E1:A3,  Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 22:41:02 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: Bellas-IPod,  IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.112, Mac-Adresse: 00:C6:10:5A:E1:A3,  Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 22:18:38 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername:  Android_359465041594922, IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.101, Mac-Adresse:  A8:26:D9:16:98:A3, Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 22:14:16 WLAN-Station abgemeldet. Rechnername: Android_359465041594922, Mac-Adresse: A8:26:D9:16:98:A3.
 13.04.13 22:14:08 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: Bellas-IPod,  IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.112, Mac-Adresse: 00:C6:10:5A:E1:A3,  Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 21:56:05 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: Bellas-IPod,  IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.112, Mac-Adresse: 00:C6:10:5A:E1:A3,  Geschwindigkeit 36 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 21:49:25 WLAN-Station abgemeldet. Rechnername: iPhone5, Mac-Adresse: BC:3B:AF:0C:0D:40.
 13.04.13 21:26:11 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: iPhone5,  IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.120, Mac-Adresse: BC:3B:AF:0C:0D:40,  Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 21:23:51 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername:  Android_355430041936014, IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.100, Mac-Adresse:  64:A7:69:C9:67:42, Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 20:51:50 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername:  Android_359465041594922, IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.101, Mac-Adresse:  A8:26:D9:16:98:A3, Geschwindigkeit 54 MBit/s.
 13.04.13 20:50:42 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert
 13.04.13 20:50:37 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.  IP-Adresse: 84.131.26.12, DNS-Server: 217.237.149.142 und  217.237.150.205, Gateway: 217.0.116.122, Breitband-PoP: HNOX42-erx
 13.04.13 20:50:26 DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 5280/672 kbit/s).
 13.04.13 20:50:15 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
 13.04.13 20:50:00 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
 13.04.13 20:49:45 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
 13.04.13 20:49:38 WLAN-Station angemeldet. Rechnername: -, IP-Adresse:  192.168.2.111, Mac-Adresse: B8:FF:61:88:CF:9C, Geschwindigkeit 54  MBit/s.
 13.04.13 20:49:30 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
```

Und dann hab ich noch das aus dem Anhang gefunden. Braucht ihr noch was?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Es werden alle Systemereignisse des Routers gezeigt.


Eine filterung der dsl-ereignisse hätte gereicht.  (sollte doch gehen?)


> Braucht ihr noch was?


 Mehr relevantes zeigt das ding eh nicht an.
Was mich ja gleich etwas stutzig macht, laut log syncronisiert das modem im downstream mit 5280 kbit und laut dem bild im anhang mit 4782 kbit. Gab es da einen resync dazwischen?
Kann es sein, das du derzeit noch auf 6 mbit geschalten bist?
Die im bild 2 angezeigten 154 crc-fehler sind auf die 3h betrieb gerechnet auch nicht wirklich so toll. (geht zwar, könnten aber weniger sein) Für den fall, das dich die tkom wirklich auf 16 mbit schaltet (hattest du ja in post 1 geschrieben), würde ich dir auch einen neuen router empfehlen. Der W701V ist quasi eine fritzbox 7170 welche schon lange nicht mehr aktuell ist und somit sind beide geräte auch nicht mehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (14. April 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort auf jeden Fall.

Ich weiß nicht was ein resync ist aber ich hab den router letzten donnerstag neu konfiguriert.
Vorletzten donnerstag habe ich bei der tcom angerufen für schnelleres inet. Sie wollten inerhalb einer woche etwas schriftliches schicken und den anschluss auf 16k umstellen.eine woche ist ja schon vergangen.
Ich werde heute mal nen router von einem freund probieren. Das ist zwar auch ein olles ding aber vlt funktioniert der besser. Hat sonst noch wer routerempfehlungen für mich?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ein resync ist aber ich hab den router letzten donnerstag neu konfiguriert.


Ein resync ist eine resyncronation d.h. das das modem aus irgendwelchen gründen die verbindung verloren und sie danach neu aufgebaut hat.


> Ich werde heute mal nen router von einem freund probieren.


 Was hat der für einen? Zufällig eine fritzbox? Wenn ja, dann geht mal bitte in das router-menü unter internet->dsl-informationen und dann poste hier bitte die übersicht, dsl, specktrum und statistik.


> Hat sonst noch wer routerempfehlungen für mich?


Eine fritzbox wäre optimal. (7270, 7240, 3270, 7330) Die gibt es auch gebraucht bei ebay (auch in den kleinanzeigen) und amazon.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (14. April 2013)

Nein er hat leider keine fritzbox nur son altes arcor ding :/ ich will nur probieren ob es damit immernoch abstürtzt


----------



## joasas (14. April 2013)

Ich würde nicht umbedingt eine FritzBox nehmen, wenn man keine Bastlertelefonanlage braucht tut es auch z.B. ein TP-Link der OpenWRT fähig ist. Dazu noch ein gutes DSL Modem.


----------



## Lotto (14. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich kann ja schlecht ein lankabel durch das ganze haus legen.



Klar kann man das.
Eigentlich sollte es nen Kabelschacht vom untersten Stockwerk zu den oberen geben. Da musst du das Kabel dann halt nur durchziehen. War zumindest bei meinem Elternhaus so, da stand mein PC auch im Dach (2. Etage).


----------



## LiquidCenTi (14. April 2013)

Ok ich werde mal nachschauen ob es so einen kabelschacht gibt, danke.
Was ich mir noch überlegt habe das bei mir das selbe problem sein könnte, wie in dem anderen Thread beschrieben ( tcom abstütze bei feuchtem wetter oder so ) 
Zeigt die selben symptome.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Nein er hat leider keine fritzbox nur son altes arcor ding :/ ich will nur probieren ob es damit immernoch abstürtzt


 Gibt es eine genaue bezeichnung dafür? Ist es nur ein modem oder ein router? Beides sollte sich auch auslesen lassen. (beim speedmodem bin ich mir sicher)


----------



## LiquidCenTi (14. April 2013)

Jetzt funktioniert gar nichts mehr. Nachdem ich das arcor ding von meinem kumpel angeschlossen habe, musste ich um ins konfi menü zu kommen irgendeinen benutzernamen und passwort von nem arcor vertrag eingeben. Jetzt habe ich meinen alten router wieder angeschlossen und seiten laden langsam/garnicht. 
Was ich schon probiert habe: Strom gezogen, reset und neu konfiguriert, und cache gelöscht(weiß nicht ob richtig, habs im firefox menü einstellungen erweitert.) irgendwelche ideen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich meinen alten router wieder angeschlossen und seiten laden langsam/garnicht.


Mit welcher geschwindigkeit syncronisiert er? (wieder im router schauen)


> irgendwelche ideen?


 Klingt blöd aber...abwarten. Momentan dürften recht viele online sein. Mitten in der nacht oder morgen früh (oder sollte was gescheites im fernsehen kommen auch heut abend) kannst du den router mal neu starten. Auf alle fälle lass es erstmal so laufen. Ggf. muß sich dein port auch erstmal wieder "einschießen".
Wird es bis morgen, vom sync her (also der wert im router ist maßgebend), nicht die alten werte wieder haben, dann rufe bei der tkom an und lasse einen port-reset machen. Bei der gelegenheit kannst du auch gleich noch nachfragen, was mit deiner 16 mbit-schalte ist.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (14. April 2013)

Also das Abwarten hat geholfen 

Jetzt funktioniert es wieder wie vorher, mit abstürzen und lags aber es funktioniert. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich nen anderen router auftreiben kann. Wenn es mit dem auch nicht geht ruf ich nochmal die tcom an. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. April 2013)

Besorge dir am besten eine 3270 oder wenn du voip brauchst eine 7270. Die kannst du auch etwas günstiger aber gebraucht bei amazon bestellen.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (17. April 2013)

Hallo hätte nochmal ne frage. Ich kaufe mir jetzt die forgeschlagene fritzbox ohne voip. Meine frage ist: was genau ist ein modem? Ist das im router drin? Kann keins finden bei mir zuhause. :s


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Meine frage ist: was genau ist ein modem?


Das wandelt die dsl- in lan-signale um. (einfach ausgedrückt) In deinem jetzigen router ist dies integriert, genau wie in allen fritzboxen.


> Ist das im router drin?


 Wie geschrieben, in allen fritzboxen integriert. Du benötigst also keines extra. Die richtige variante der 3270 bei amazon wäre diese hier. (ist schon die auswahl an gebrauchten)


----------



## LiquidCenTi (18. April 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt die fritzbox bestellt. 

Als ich heute bei der tcom angerufen habe, haben die mir gesagt, dass in meinem gebiet gerade ausbauarbeiten stattfinden. Das wundert mich, denn ich habe weder was gesehen noch irgendeine meldung bekommen, dass es zu ausfällen kommen kann.
Der typ meinte auch das ich deshalb keine 16 k leitung und ein schreiben hab ich dafür auch nicht bekommen. Alles sehr seltsam.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. April 2013)

Poste doch bitte, ob sich mit dem neuen router was verbessert, besonders beim durchsatz/dsl-sync.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (20. April 2013)

Ok werd ich machen dauert aber bis dienstag. Der soll da vorraussichtlich da sein.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. April 2013)

So der neue Router ist da. Also meine Fritzbox 3270.
An der Leitungsgeschwindigkeit hat sich nichts verbessert, aber das war auch nicht das Ziel. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen Ordentlich Test spielen und schauen ob die Verbindung weiterhin abbricht.
Letzten samstag waren auch welche von der Tcom hier die meine Leitung geprüft haben. Aber geholfen hat es nicht dannach ist es immernoch abgebrochen.
Hier mal ein Screenshot wenn ihr noch andere braucht einfach sagen.
PS: Was mich verwirrt hat, war das auf dem Karton als Werbung stand: ADSL2+/ADSL Für alle Anschlüsse bis 16/MBits. Heißt das das der Router wenn man ne 30Mbs leitung hat nicht mehr funktioniert? :/


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> PS: Was mich verwirrt hat, war das auf dem Karton als Werbung stand: ADSL2+/ADSL Für alle Anschlüsse bis 16/MBits. Heißt das das der Router wenn man ne 30Mbs leitung hat nicht mehr funktioniert? :/


 Der router kann nur adsl, adsl2 und adsl2+ wobei adsl2+ max. 16 mbit schafft. (profil-seitig, theoretisch sind 24 mbit drin) Alles was darüber geht, ist vdsl und benötigt natürlich einen vdsl-router. 
Könntest du aber bitte noch die übersicht, spektrum und statistik posten? Wenn ich die fehlerwerte so sehe, ist was faul an deiner leitung.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. April 2013)

Achso ok. 
Naja mehr als 16k ist eh nicht möglich momentan. Hier sind noch die anderen Screenshots.
Kann es vlt auch sein, dass ein Lankabel kaputt ist? Das äußert sich aber nicht so oder? Entweder kaputt und es Funktioniert gar nicht oder heile.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Naja mehr als 16k ist eh nicht möglich momentan. Hier sind noch die anderen Screenshots.


16K??? Du meinst 6k! Die sind zumindest geschalten.
Was mich aber verwundert ist der starke einbruch bei träger 192 (828khz). Habt ihr cb-funker oder einen mittelwellen-sendemast in der nähe? Bei deiner geringen dämpfung sollte dieser eigentlich nicht bzw. nicht so stark ausgeprägt da sein. (ich hab den auch, aber ich hab auch 2,5 mal so hohe dämpfung und eine entsprechend längere leitung)
Könntest du evt. morgen nochmal die statistik posten? (dann eien aktuellen screen) Mich würde mal der verlauf interessieren. 


> Kann es vlt auch sein, dass ein Lankabel kaputt ist? Das äußert sich aber nicht so oder? Entweder kaputt und es Funktioniert gar nicht oder heile.


 Nur wenn das kabel zwischen router und splitter ist.(evt. original-kabel verwenden) Richtung pc ist es egal.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. April 2013)

Nein so einen sendemast habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Das dsl kabel hab ich ausgetauscht. Mit den 16k meinte ivh verfügbar wenn tcom das umstellt. Hatte schonmal angerufen und die haben gesagt sie machen das. Haben sie aber nicht.
Ich poste dann den screenshot morgen.


----------



## cultraider (23. April 2013)

Zahlen denn deine Eltern schon den 16k Tarif? Wenn ja dann würde ich dort ordentlich Stunk machen, weil man sieht ganz genau, dass das Modem mit dem DSLAM nur mit max 6k gesynct ist, das ist ne Einstellungssache am Port (im DSLAM)

Zum Thema Kabel, Dlan, Wlan... Irgendwo im Reihenhaus wird 100pro ein Kabelschacht sein(wenns nur der ist, in dem die Kabel für die Fernseher liegen, oder die Stromkabel (meistens ist der Kabelkanal hinterm Sicherungskasten (Strom)) und da würde ich an deiner Stelle ein Netzwerkkabel bis in dein Zimmer ziehen oder zwei für deine Schwester auch, wenns denn sein muss 
Und keine Sorge wegen der Länge, bis max 100m kannst du mit einem cat5e gehen #

Btw. wie alt ist denn das Reihenhaus? Ich fass es einfach nicht, dass in der heutigen Zeit immernoch nicht (wenn es denn ein Neubau ist) in jedem Zimmer Vorkehrungen für LAN getroffen werden.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. April 2013)

Ne der schuppen idt schon 20 jährchen alt 
Bezahlen tuen wir noch die 6k trotzdem finde ich es dreist von denen zu sagen, sie schalten auf 16k um und sich dann nicht mehr zu melden. 
Werde da anrufen , aber erstmal schauen ob der router was gebracht hat.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (24. April 2013)

So hab heute bisschen gespielt. Also abgestürzt ist es nicht, aber hab immernoch ab und zu lags 
Hier noch mein neuer Statistik Screenshot.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Also abgestürzt ist es nicht, aber hab immernoch ab und zu lags


Der router verhindert aber immerhin schonmal, das sich die resync`s stark häufen. (siehe dein statistik-screen)


> Hier noch mein neuer Statistik Screenshot.


 Sollte sich heute der ausschlag bei "nicht behebbare fehler" wiederholen, nimmt irgendwas in deiner umgebung einen sendebetrieb auf. Die störungen scheinen ja nur zwischen 20 und 23 uhr so massiv zu sein.
Hast du die möglichkeit vom spektrum einen screenshot zu machen in dem zeitraum wo es nicht so sehr gestört ist? (also zwischen 0 und 18 uhr) Mir stellt sich nämlich gerade die frage, od das ganze mit der störung bei träger 192 zusammen hängt.
Sollte dem so sein muß ich mal schauen, ob man nicht deine fritzbox dazu überreden kann diesen bereich auszublenden. (sollte zwar den durchsatz etwas mindern, aber auch die störungen verringern)


----------



## LiquidCenTi (24. April 2013)

ok dann mach ich nachher oder morgen früh noch nen screenshot vom spektrum.
Also in meiner Umgebung ist etwas das den Sendebetrieb stört? Kann es helfen das WLAN ne Zeit lang auszuschalten und zu probieren obs dann geht beim zocken?


----------



## LiquidCenTi (25. April 2013)

So hier einmal von 0,44 Uhr und morgens um 11:30:


----------



## Superwip (25. April 2013)

Wenn die Leitung relativ lang und schlecht ist kann es sein das andere Aderpaare (anderer Anschlüsse) durch übersprechen stören.

Ich kann aber nicht einschätzen ob sich das in dieser Größenordnung bewegen kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> So hier einmal von 0,44 Uhr und morgens um 11:30:


 Ufff...Zwischen den 2 zeiten ist ja ein himmelweiter unterschied. Die  von mir angesprochene lücke scheint für deine leitung charakteristisch  zu sein weshalb das jetzt erstmal i.o. geht.
Allerdings "zerpflückt" es dir abends den hinteren teil des  träger-bereichs. Das spricht zwar für übersprechen, aber so lang ist  doch deine leitung nicht.   Du solltest deinem provider mal auf den nerv gehen und denen auch  schildern, das du immer abends (wenn vermutlich alle online gehen)  massive stabilitätsprobleme bekommst bis hin zur unnutzbarkeit der  internet-verbindung. (ruhig etwas übertreiben) Was anderes wird dir  nicht mehr übrig bleiben, da du schon alles in deiner macht stehende  getan hast.


Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn die Leitung relativ lang und schlecht ist kann es sein das andere Aderpaare (anderer Anschlüsse) durch übersprechen stören.


Was mich ja stutzig macht ist, das die leitung garnicht so lang ist. In post 40 hatte LiquidCenTi einen screen dazu gepostet. Der router gibt 24 db leitungsdämpfung aus was wohl zwischen 20 und 22 db @300khz sein dürften.


> Ich kann aber nicht einschätzen ob sich das in dieser Größenordnung bewegen kann.


 Es geht. In dieser größenordnung allerdings eher auf einer leitung wie meiner. (irgendwas um die 55 db @300khz)


----------



## LiquidCenTi (25. April 2013)

Ok danke erstmal dann werde ich mal die Telekom anrufen. Aber in meiner Gegend glaube ich nicht das da viele aktive Internetnutzer wohnen. Wie groß kann den der Radius sein? Also in meiner Straße wohnen fast nur alte Leute und die 2 Jungen Familien mit Jungen in meinem alter weiß ich, dass die nicht massiv downloaden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. April 2013)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Wie groß kann den der Radius sein?


 Das lässt sich eher schwer bis nicht bestimmen. Der letzte nutzer am hauptkabel, welches du auch benutzt, kann gen norden 8km und gen süden 3km weit weg von dir sein. (du könntest höchstens einen kreis um den für dich zuständigen hvt ziehen)
Du dürftest in sachen leitungslänge irgendwo zwischen km 2 und 3 liegen (falls überhaupt so weit weg) und der letzte an deinem abgang vom hauptkabel bei ca. km 6. Da sind schon noch ein paar leute, die mit ihrer inet-leitung deinen anschluß stören könnten. (grau ist da aber alle theorie, praktisch würde ich es eher als unvorhersehbar bezeichnen)


----------



## LiquidCenTi (26. April 2013)

Naja ok vielen Dank für all eure Hilfe. Werde die Telekom weiter nerven müssen


----------

